# God help me.... 7 mos later



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

First of all - ATTN Phil - can you please fix my account, it will not allow me to set a password - i have to do a new password every time i want to post something.

Had my surgery 7 months ago. Just to refresh your memory, (i know now) i had acute thyroiditis. I didnt have cancer, i didnt have nodules. I had hashimotos and a TON of pain and a very fast onset of symptoms that could easily be compared to maternal hypothyroidism except i am a male..

The surgery went fine. In/Out. But the problem now is i cant seem to get my freaking labs under control and im exhausted still. 7 months later I am on a whopping 280 mcg t4. Yep 280. And ill probably be on 300 in another 4 weeks unless Jesus and Moses have lunch together which we all know is a miracle.

My question to you good folks on here - have you seen anyone come through here on more than 300 mcg t4?>

any words of wisdom?

last labs

this is 5 weeks on 255 mcg t4

tsh 23.95 (range .4 to 4.50)
ft3 2.6 2.3-4.2
ft4 1.1 0.8-1.8

yay me! arent i lucky? my tsh was at 150, then 50, then 45, then 25 , then 35 (it went up) now 23.95


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry this has been such a pain in the butt for you. No, I haven't seen people on 300 or more...but you've always been an overachiever, haven't you, Bruce? 

Well, it does look like you're inching (ever so slowly) closer to euthyroid. Shame it's taking so long. Are you at least feeling a little better? I know before, things were pretty intolerable for you. How about now?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Wow, I hope things will improve for you very soon.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

nothing is ever easy is it? its like we bought the new tire, but have no tools to put it on....

well we shall see what happens. I might be the first person on 500 mcg~


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Bruce, I sent you a PM about your password...


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

Thank you for helping me. It works now . Yippee


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm a newbie and don't have much experience but...have you tried Armour thyroid? Stop the thyroid madness website is worth looking into. Or has Doc given you cytomel? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Brucergoldberg said:


> First of all - ATTN Phil - can you please fix my account, it will not allow me to set a password - i have to do a new password every time i want to post something.
> 
> Had my surgery 7 months ago. Just to refresh your memory, (i know now) i had acute thyroiditis. I didnt have cancer, i didnt have nodules. I had hashimotos and a TON of pain and a very fast onset of symptoms that could easily be compared to maternal hypothyroidism except i am a male..
> 
> ...


I have alerted Nasdaqphil of the situation w/your password.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Brucergoldberg said:


> First of all - ATTN Phil - can you please fix my account, it will not allow me to set a password - i have to do a new password every time i want to post something.
> 
> Had my surgery 7 months ago. Just to refresh your memory, (i know now) i had acute thyroiditis. I didnt have cancer, i didnt have nodules. I had hashimotos and a TON of pain and a very fast onset of symptoms that could easily be compared to maternal hypothyroidism except i am a male..
> 
> ...


What in the world is this doctor doing? Clearly you need T3; either Cytomel to a "low" dose of T4 (about 88 mcg.) or Armour or other dessicated thyroid.

Geez, guy!!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

Ive tried that route. I didnt feel well on armour either. At this point i want to max out at 300 mcg t4. If it doesnt get me to where i need to be, ill slowly start adding the t3 in. I dont know who the hell to see anymore about my issues. seems like everyone here in dallas is just shooting darts. If i go to an endo, they will tell me its because im on a compounded t4 and not on synthroid. And im not on synthroid because i felt horrid on that too.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

im taking a slow release t4. can the slow release part be the thing that is messing me up?


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi Bruce, I just want to say I am so sorry for what you are going through, God bless your heart. I pray you get to where you need to be on your meds and feeling better!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

It has to be that im taking slow release t4. Why would a dr. put me on slow release t4?

texas chick - where are you located?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Bruce, have you ever tried anything other than Synthroid or Armor? Maybe something like Tirosint or Naturethroid might work?


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

yes i tried all that. my next step is to put the breaks on and go back to t4 compound NON slow release..

oh - have i ever mentioned that my ears ring? LOL


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

Do you take calcium/vit d? My calcium for whatever reason was keeping my meds from absorbing. No matter how far apart in the day I took them. I stopped taking the cal/vit d and my TSH dropped to zero.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

no calcium...

Where in texas are you?


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I found that if I take a small amount of vit. c with my thyroid med absorption is improved. I noticed a difference right away. I'm on armour, though. It might take longer with a T4 med.

Renee


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

like how much vit c?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Bruce, I think about you often! You're the only person I know who I have to believe has had a harder time than I had.

I've finally worked through my symptoms..._knock on wood_! For me, after all the months on end of wacky problems, I finally was diagnosed with something you wouldn't think would cause thyroid symptoms - H. Pylori.

H. Pylori causes excess stomach acid/acid reflux. Excess stomach acid counteracts thyroid drugs - sometimes severely, sometimes not so much, maybe sometimes not at all...but it took a year for anyone to make the connection and order a scope put down my esophagus to examine my stomach.

For me, it took getting so sick I thought I was going to die before I finally got a quick, painless test that apparently has led to a miraculous improvement. I saw my Endocrinologist today - she said she could not believe how beautiful my test results were, I've lost 20 lbs., I feel energetic again, I have more stamina, I feel emotionally stable...and I don't think I'll ever take feeling well for granted again!

I know you're about at the end of your rope, too. I pray that something will happen for you that will also give you your life back. I wish I'd made a mark on the wall for every test I've had this year...but I never got the one test that could have obviously made such a dramatic difference.

I've got enough prescription and OTC drugs to open a pharmacy - and never needed 90% of them! All I'm taking now is 105 mg Armour, Vitamin D and B-12 sublingually, and one Prilosec.


----------

